# 100 free sock patterns



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

http://theknitwitbyshair.com/2014/01/100-free-sock-knitting-patterns.html


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

OH MY!! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow thanks for the link. I bout sock yarn this week for 4 pairs of socks. I am going to love making them and now I have patterns to choose from.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

OMG! Went right into my patterns section on OneNote! Thanks a lot, Mireille!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

WoW. Better than a book. Thanx.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> http://theknitwitbyshair.com/2014/01/100-free-sock-knitting-patterns.html


Thank-you.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow--What a nice find!!!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG!!! Thank you so much for this link, I LOVE making socks!!! I only looked @ the first 5-6 pairs & want to make them ALL!!! 
I can see a trip to my LYS in the very near future.....


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

Great link! Browsing through it, I found I already had some of these patterns, but it was fun to find some more! Thanks!


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Best link ever for socks. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I have some of these but copied a few I had not seen before. Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks so much.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad if it helps.


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for the link !


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I can't get any of the links to open. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Woodsywife said:


> I can't get any of the links to open. What am i doing wrong?


I'm wondering. Works for me and it seems it's working for the other members who answered this thread as well.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

great link! so many socks, no little time!!!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Well found out it works by using mozilla. My default is windows but i know they are changing it.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Woodsywife,
Glad it worked at last.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow !! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Great! Thank you!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you.....great site?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks mireille! Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Betty, and all the other members as well.
I'm leaving tomorrow morning, driving to Canada. 1,721 miles. See you soon.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Great link ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Socks are my favorite.


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank You!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I bookmarked this. Thank you.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for this link, have the yarn and the needles ready to knit my first pair of socks, but need to finish knitting spring/summer top for daughter first.


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh my! Thank you for sharing this link!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Bookmarked this one....thank you!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

The link won't open for me.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Looks really interesting. Will have to spend more time there!!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice link. Thank you so much!


----------



## lkowens53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks, for the great site.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

What a great find!! I can see right now I will be browsing for the rest of the day. Those dishes will never get done! Maybe I can bury them in the back yard...


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Perfect timing! My goal is to learn to make socks this year. Now I have patterns to choose from. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> http://theknitwitbyshair.com/2014/01/100-free-sock-knitting-patterns.html


Wow-so many socks-sox-sox thank you>>>no excuses now-must get on with them......


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Have bookmarked it for future use. So many to choose from.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

You're all very welcome.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

It's fun to look at at all these sock patterns isn't it?


----------

